# dust collector



## sailorjo70 (Dec 25, 2011)

hello all you good lumber jocks could some one tell me if dryer plastic hose is safe to use on 2 hp dust collector


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd say no. It will collapse in no time.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

No. Its for positive pressure applications.
Suction hose is very different.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Just an FYI, you want to try to use as little flexible hose as possible what ever type it is, the ridges in it produce really high losses. I only use it in the last 6" connecting the metal pipe to the gate on the machine. Did the same thing when I used PVC pipe.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

A good vacuum system will collapse a metal pipe so a dryer hose would be out of the question. Buy a joint of it and use it sparingly as suggested above. It is a splice at best and probably a poor one at that.


----------



## sailorjo70 (Dec 25, 2011)

Iwould like to thank all my good LJ for there advice


----------

